# 5Dmk3 arrived today and going right back to B&H



## SoonerBJJ (May 21, 2012)

Power it up for the first time and I get an "error 20" message.  Google search indicates some mechanical problem with the mirror mechanism.  I'm not taking any chances with this particular body and sending it back for an exchange.  

Anyone else see this "error 20"?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 21, 2012)

No but good idea to get a fresh one for starters. Pooh that you have to return it though...are you able to in person?


----------



## jebigabre (May 21, 2012)

*Error 20: **Shooting is not possible.  Turn the power switch to <OFF> and** <ON> again or re-install the battery.*

Doing a Google search, it seems its a recurring problem and no-one really has an answer what to do by the looks of it. I would return it as well.


----------



## SoonerBJJ (May 21, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> ...are you able to in person?



Nope, gonna have to mail.  Pisses me off the more I think about it.


----------



## DScience (May 21, 2012)

SoonerBJJ said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > ...are you able to in person?
> ...



Pissed at Canon, not B&H though. Just another thing to add to the 5D MkIII flaw list.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 21, 2012)

DScience said:


> SoonerBJJ said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



http://www.slashgear.com/nikon-admits-d4d800-lockup-issue-working-on-a-fix-04226239/

Nikon isn't flaw free either. There's also been videos of CLS not working properly with the D800.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 22, 2012)

Doh, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## camz (May 22, 2012)

Noooooooo.. Damn infant mortality first year bugs!

Probably won't get ours til next year if we don't switch brands.


----------



## bratkinson (May 22, 2012)

Although everything I read about the 5D3 literally yells "*BUY ME NOW*", I learned to wait until most of the 'bugs' are out of new products before buying one. 

Back in the 70s when I was installing new versions of IBM mainframe operating systems (new versions of Windows, to you young 'uns), I waited until 4 or 5 'updates' were made to the new operating system before I installed it. It was mostly problem-free by then. Likewise, I wait until at least Service Pack 1 comes out before going to a new version of Windows. Even better if SP2 comes around before I make the move. The same is true with cars and a major body restyling...wait another year or two. I got bit on that one back in '96 and went through too many problems and recalls before I traded it for a '98 two years later. 

Even with the high price of a 5D3, I -*really want*- the superior focusing and ISO performance *NOW*! But experience has taught me to wait...at least until next March or so when I get my tax refund.


----------

